# Crab Crusted Halibut, with Orange Ginger Mustard Sauce



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

4 ea. 6oz. halibut fillets 
1/2 # crab mix
2 ea. yukon gold potatoes (cut into 1/8 " cubes, 
-tossed with oil, herbs, salt, pepper &amp roasted) 
3 C zucchini, (cut julienne)
1/2 tsp. fresh garlic (chopped)
1/2 C tomato (seeded &amp diced)
1 C orange ginger sauce
1 bunch (chervil) for garnish

&nbsp

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crab Mix
3 oz. fresh crab meat
5 T mayonnaise
2 T red bell pepper (fine dice)
2 T green onion, (sliced thin)
2 T celery (fine dice)
2 tsp. Italian parsley (chopped)
3/4 tsp. dry mustard
pinch cayenne pepper
pinch white pepper
dash tabasco sauce
6 T bread crumbs
pinch Salt

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Orange Ginger Mustard Sauce 
1 C orange juice
1 T shallot (minced)
3/4 tsp. ginger (peeled &amp minced)
1/2 C white wine
1/4 tsp. whole black peppercorns
1/2 C heavy cream
1/2 # unsalted butter (cut into small cubes)
2 T Napa Valley orange ginger mustard or whole grain mustard
To taste salt &amp pepper

&nbsp

&nbsp

*Crab Mix*&nbsp


Combine all ingredients and mix well.
Refrigerate until ready to use.

*Orange Ginger Mustard Sauce 
*


Combine orange juice, white wine, shallots, ginger &amp peppercorns in stainless steel sauce pot.
Place sauce pot on a medium heat and reduce the sauce until syrupy.
Add the heavy cream and reduce again until thick.
Reduce heat and slowly add the butter a little at a time while stirring constantly.
When all the butter is melted into the sauce, remove from heat.
Strain the sauce, add the mustard, and season with salt and pepper.
Keep warm until ready to use, but be careful not to let boil.

*Halibut *


Lay out halibut fillets, and season with salt &amp pepper. 
Spread about 2 oz. of the crab mix evenly onto each fillet. 
Place crab crusted halibut onto greased baking pan. 
Bake in a 350 degree oven for approximately 6-8 minutes or until the fish is flaky. 
While the fish is baking, reheat the roasted Yukon gold potatoes. 
Sauté the julienne zucchini in olive oil, and add the chopped garlic. 
Add the diced tomatoes, and season with salt &amp pepper. 
When the fish is cooked, place the sautéed zucchini into the center of four plates. Then place the roasted Yukon gold potatoes around the zucchini. 
Ladle the orange ginger sauce onto the plate. 
Place the crab crusted halibut on top of the zucchini &amp potatoes. 
Garnish with fresh chervil leaves.


----------

